# Tricks!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin loves to go down into the basement. Any chance he gets he'll try to sneak past and go exploring! Sometimes I let him,but I go downstairs turn on the light,chase him around,catch him and bring him back upstairs. Sunday night, as soon as I came 'down cellar',he looked resigned,and started to trudge upstairs. And then,just as we got to my apt door-ZIP! Back down he went!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Its a cats perogative to change his mind.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol it's a game  Yuki loved to sneak down to the basement in our old house. I didn't like her going down there because she'd hide and climb around on all the boxes of junk. It would take forever to play hide and seek and chase her back upstairs. If I left her alone down there she would come up eventually. Where we live now she likes to kill spiders lol









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe she'll find some hidden treasure!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*How Fun*

How fun it must be for him to see you chase after him - and what a clever, SMART fellow to dupe you like that!! :mrgreen:


----------

